# Rekord 70 Dosing



## darthpaul (10 Sep 2008)

Having just setup my Rekord 70 with plants I was unsure about what doses to do for Easy Carbo and TPN+

Here is my setup






I had thought of doing alternate days, 1ml Easy Carbo then 1ml TPN+ but wasnt sure if it would be enough or not.


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Sep 2008)

what are the lighting levels?

it is reccomended 1ml per 20l but this needs to be adjusted, just watch out for your plants signs.


----------



## darthpaul (10 Sep 2008)

Lighting is a T6 15w tube only at the mo.


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Sep 2008)

any nutrients in the substrate?


----------



## darthpaul (10 Sep 2008)

Yes JBL Aquabasis in the substrate. Lighting is on for 9 hours a day.


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Sep 2008)

try dosing about 2ml daily, then change this, just watch for any signs of defficiencies in the plants.


----------



## darthpaul (10 Sep 2008)

2ml of both daily?


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Sep 2008)

yes


----------



## darthpaul (11 Sep 2008)

Ok thanks Aaron, will start that this week, just giving the plants a week to settle in before I start dosing.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Sep 2008)

You want to start the dosing straight away. They will starve of nutrients if you dont.


----------



## darthpaul (11 Sep 2008)

Ok added 2 of both now and will add the same again tomorrow morning before I goto work so they have them ready for the light period. Its all confusing as its new to me and I have had conflicting advice about adding them now or not. Still trying to work out the best way to cycle the tank or if I dont need to at all as its fully planted.  :?


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Sep 2008)

You still need to cycle. Plants dont give off ammonia (unless rotting!) which is needed to cycle a tank.
If you have another tank then get some media out of the filter and use it in this one to cycle your filter. Bactinettes also help.


----------



## darthpaul (11 Sep 2008)

I have a 120 that I have had for years but it has bad BGA and I am paranoid about bringing any media over in case it brings the BGA with it.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Sep 2008)

It will be ok, causes of BGA:

low NO3
Dead Spots
NH3 Spike 
Dirty filter

None of those can be brought over (except the dirty filter part) but that doesnt matter. JUst squeeze some of the mulm onto all the other sponges.


----------



## darthpaul (11 Sep 2008)

Ok will do that tomorrow, so just squeeze out a dirty filter pad into the new ones.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Sep 2008)

darthpaul said:
			
		

> Ok will do that tomorrow, so just squeeze out a dirty filter pad into the new ones.



yes, squeeze it out onto them, and then use the dirty one as well as. also transfer any other media if you have a bit spare.

you need a source of ammonia to keep the bacteria alive so either dose ammonia or get a fish from your other set up (or buy some!)


----------



## darthpaul (12 Sep 2008)

I have some black widow tetra's and they cycled my bigger tank 4 years ago and are quite hardy so could use one of those.


----------

